# Things you can say about your mod but not your significant other



## Stroodlepuff (24/4/15)

This tastes like ass is it ass flavour

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/4/15)

I don't know I just need something new I need a new one every month they change so fast I just want the newest model

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/4/15)

I was robbed and they stole it kinda awesome though at least I can get a better one now

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jakey (25/4/15)

I cranked her all the way up and she just died on me

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Jakey (25/4/15)

Shes bottom fed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (25/4/15)

Shes a bit tough to screw on

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jakey (25/4/15)

30 is not enough for me anymore

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jakey (25/4/15)

Can i try yours?

*Edit*you can try mine....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jakey (25/4/15)

How do I switch her off?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jakey (25/4/15)

Lmao cool thread @Stroodlepuff. So many more but il give the others a chance.


----------



## Guunie (25/4/15)

What does she taste like....
Can she blow clouds...
She needs more airflow, nothing a dremel can't fix...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (25/4/15)

The hole on mine is quite tight, not as loose as yours
I prefer it a bit tighter, gives me a bit more pleasure.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## whatalotigot (25/4/15)

Yoh, She hits like a freight train..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Riaz (25/4/15)

shes rebuildable

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ET (25/4/15)

When your mech mod overheats whilst driving you can throw it out the car ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Xhale (25/4/15)

how much does it weigh?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/4/15)

It was pretty cheap there were more expensive ones but I just wanted to try it out first I'll upgrade later

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Guunie (26/4/15)

When she is all out of squonks...I can just refill her

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (26/4/15)

She's a dripper

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre (26/4/15)

johan said:


> She's a dripper


And a bottom feeder!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/4/15)

I didn't like her colour so I got her this awesome dollar wrap

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Xhale (27/4/15)

I've got two or three on the go, depending on which flavour I feel like

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (27/4/15)

when you press too hard, she leaks

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dr Evil (27/4/15)

She goes low when i want her to

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Xhale (27/4/15)

I dont know how this one works...can we swop?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (28/4/15)

Ah, finally arrived, got her on sale and had her shipped directly from China. Shes compact and great for daily use. I find her a bit wobbly when placed on the table, but what do you expect for 500 bux?

Just wish there was a manual

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Guunie (28/4/15)

Ordered a few from fasttech. Been waiting 3months! Hope they all safe and snug in their packaging still

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (28/4/15)

IT'S A CLONE!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Xhale (28/4/15)

mine leaks sometimes

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## whatalotigot (29/4/15)

she goes blue when I add salt and ammonia.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## whatalotigot (29/4/15)

Man I wish this thing had a locking ring...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

I run her pretty hot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

If I forget to plug it in at night, it won't be dead in the morning.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

Got her from China. Free shipping!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

I like this new one. The last one gurgled and spit too much.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (29/4/15)

Geez this thread is hilarious 

"Will a 18650 flat top battery fit in her?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

i love how huge the holes are

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

My Mod does not get angry when I use another mod.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xhale (29/4/15)

I used it the whole of last night and now this mornings its dead.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

All I have to do to turn it on is press a button.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

My mod doesn't mind when I put batteries in it's bottom.


----------



## BhavZ (29/4/15)

question is, "when you turn her on, does she return the favour?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

You have to hit her button five times to turn her on


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

Mine makes pooping more enjoyable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (29/4/15)

shes old i need a new one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RoSsIkId (29/4/15)

When she is dry, i only have to push on the soft tube a few times and she wets the whole wick

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/4/15)

she guzzles juice like you cant believe

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## whatalotigot (30/4/15)

I use brasso to keep her clean

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Guunie (30/4/15)

She is less likely to explode with more resistance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (30/4/15)

Jakey said:


> I cranked her all the way up and she just died on me


Try that with the other one and you'll probably be the one that died

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (30/4/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Yoh, She hits like a freight train..


No, you can say that for both and 1 can do it with a Bauer pan


----------



## Ashley A (30/4/15)

Jakey said:


> Ah, finally arrived, got her on sale and had her shipped directly from China. Shes compact and great for daily use. I find her a bit wobbly when placed on the table, but what do you expect for 500 bux?
> 
> Just wish there was a manual


I think some people can say that about their girlfriend's too


----------



## Ashley A (30/4/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Man I wish this thing had a locking ring...


Both have have 1. It's just called a wedding ring on the gf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (30/4/15)

All I have to do to turn up the heat is hit the "+" button

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (30/4/15)

It's not to my style so I'd like to trade for something else

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (30/4/15)

It's still under warranty so I'll return it for a refund


----------



## Riaz (1/5/15)

Just gave her a good wash and shes like new again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (1/5/15)

When im bored of this one, ill sell it and get a newer model

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (1/5/15)

Used some sandpaper to give her a new look


----------



## Ashley A (1/5/15)

I bought it because it looked good but now I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## Ashley A (1/5/15)

I always carry a backup incase this one gives me sh1t

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (1/5/15)

It's easy, just press the button and suck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reijnier (13/5/15)

We have to have the light on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/5/15)

man yours is so much nicer can I have another taste

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deepest (18/6/15)

I get to fill her up with juice every day

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/6/15)

You paid way too much for her you can get her cheaper at_______

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BuzzGlo (24/6/15)

happy with the bottom bit, the top not soo much

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nemo (24/6/15)

see it fits nice and snug unlike the one I have.


----------



## Frank Zef (25/6/15)

You can fit 2 18650's in there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (25/6/15)

Frank Zef said:


> You can fit 2 18650's in there.


Some could fit 2 18650's in there in a "mod device" of sorts too, lol


----------



## BhavZ (25/6/15)

I got two of her, you know, 'cause the more the merrier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (25/6/15)

I have a backup in case something goes wrong with my main one and sometimes I just use it for when I feel like a change or variety.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

